# Dawson Forest Adult/child hunt



## Coastie (Oct 9, 2010)

There were right around 300 checked in for the hunt this weekend and they killed 15 Deer and 5 Bears as of 6:00 PM today. Two pretty nice bucks and the rest antlerless plus 5 Bears ranging from 86 pounds to about 130. There will likely be a few more checked in this evening so I won't know the final totals until tuesday.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats alot of bears...I guess?  How many bears are estimated to be on DF.  Also, with 300 hunters, seems like the success rate is very low.  

Im wondering if its even worth hunting the rest of the season.  I was planning on going Oct 28th, 29th, but I may reconsider that.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2010)

Its not a state park hunt! If you wanna kill something. Takes a lot of leg work. The percentage will probably go down from here..A lot of that is cause of all the city slickers in the woods there that dont have a clue how to hunt


----------



## Coastie (Oct 10, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Thats alot of bears...I guess?  How many bears are estimated to be on DF.  Also, with 300 hunters, seems like the success rate is very low.
> 
> Im wondering if its even worth hunting the rest of the season.  I was planning on going Oct 28th, 29th, but I may reconsider that.



Success rates on these hunts, if you only consider killing something as a measure of success, are always low owing to a variety of factors. This particular hunt is low because of the perceived difficulty in taking a child out of school for a day to go hunting and the beginning of primitive weapons season on the second day. Regardless, the true measure of success for these hunts is in getting families together and in starting traditions of hunting and keeping families close. Many of those that hunt are not just dad and a son, but rather moms and sons, dads and daughters or in many instances the entire family including grand parents and aunts and uncles.


----------



## mountain cat (Oct 11, 2010)

i wouldnt hunt DF any more, no good deer or bear there!

we didnt see any deer or bear but did see a fox and lots of birds and squirrels. but we had a great time in the woods. we checked out some rubs and scrapes. saw lots of deer and bear crap and saw different kinds of acrons. my buddy and his daughter killed a good buck so we got out and checked him and took pics. THATS SOUNDS LIKE SUCCESS TO ME!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2010)

Jim, did those folks we told you about ever come check that deer out?


----------



## Coastie (Oct 12, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Jim, did those folks we told you about ever come check that deer out?



Yes, they came in about half an hour after you left. They came in the next day too with a decent 8 pointer.


----------



## Coastie (Oct 12, 2010)

The final actual count was 269 checked in hunters with 15 deer and 5 bears. This is about 108 hunters less than last year with one fewer deer killed and 4 more bears. Over all, not a bad success rate. I am a bit surprised that more bucks were not taken as I have been seeing more bucks this year than I have in the past several years.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Yes, they came in about half an hour after you left. They came in the next day too with a decent 8 pointer.


 You know they have took over my spot..I guess I'll have to move on  I'll be after the big boy I saw all summer..I hope my truck dont get vandalized..Them folk that live around there dont like me


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 12, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> You know they have took over my spot..I guess I'll have to move on  I'll be after the big boy I saw all summer..I hope my truck dont get vandalized..Them folk that live around there dont like me



What tract do you hunt?  Does it look like the one in my avatar.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2010)

Naw..Its much much bigger..I'll be on a tract north of 53 You got a phone that will get pics? I show you a pic of him from july..


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 12, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Naw..Its much much bigger..I'll be on a tract north of 53 You got a phone that will get pics? I show you a pic of him from july..



Thats actually a buck in my back yard.  I have hunted the Atlanta tract a couple of times.  Its a very pretty area and enjoy hunting it.  I havent seen any deer while hunting.  I have only seen them driving in and out.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 11, 2010)

HEY Coastie  been a while since I have posted but how did the first gun hunt go?? and does the second hunt usually go better or less in harvest's ?? thanks eddy


----------

